# IBIS with tripod



## jeanluc (Aug 8, 2020)

Quick question for people familiar with IBIS.

When shooting landscapes on a tripod, we always turn lens IS OFF.

What about IBIS? If you leave it on while shooting on a tripod, will it start to hunt like lens IS can? Or should you leave it on?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 8, 2020)

jeanluc said:


> Quick question for people familiar with IBIS.
> 
> When shooting landscapes on a tripod, we always turn lens IS OFF.
> 
> ...



You cant turn one off and have the other be active (on the R5 and R6). If you shut your lens image stabilization off, you no longer have IBIS. The reason there's an IS line item in the menu (sometimes) is that if your lens has no image stabilization at all, then you still need a way to turn IBIS on and off.

[Edit: fix my silly mistake.]


----------



## andy.steele (Aug 14, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you shut your lens autofocus off, you no longer have IBIS.


I think we all understand what you are saying but it should be "If you shut your lens image stabilization off, you no longer have IBIS."


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 14, 2020)

Here are two 100% crops of a photo from the R5 on a tripod. Both are with the EF 85mm f1.2 II. It's a 6 second exposure, ISO100, f16. First one is with the IBIS left on, second is with it turned off. Only thing I did in post is brightened the shadows a little. I see no difference. Edit: You know actually maybe the one with IBIS off is _slightly_ sharper? What do you guys think? Also these are very fine hairs on this doll, and I had a ceiling fan running elsewhere in the room, so maybe they moved just a little bit during the first exposure? I dunno.

I think the whole "turn off IS on a tripod" thing is a really outdated piece of advice that hasn't been relevant since the very early days of IS or IBIS.

That said, I remember that my first gen Tamron 24-70 f2.8 with IS would mess up your shots if you didn't turn off the IS on a tripod, so I usually do anyway just out of habit. But it's probably not needed with almost any modern piece of gear.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 14, 2020)

andy.steele said:


> I think we all understand what you are saying but it should be "If you shut your lens image stabilization off, you no longer have IBIS."



DOH!!! Yeah, I'm an idiot sometimes!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 14, 2020)

Ok I did another comparison, this time with something that wouldn't have a chance of moving. Both 10 second exposures at f16 this time, first one with IBIS on, second one with IBIS off. I also used the exact same focus for each. In the last one, I autofocused before each one, so that might have thrown off the results.

I really don't see a difference in this one.


----------

